# Winter coat? cats grown fat



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Is it possible to tell the difference between a winter coat, pregnancy and disease (parasites, etc that give them a bloated look) in ferals at the beggining of the cold season?
Other than having them checked I mean; I see now most cats I know, except for indoors pets have grown tummies, even the males..is it their winter coat? I hope so for I hadn't been able to get them s/n yet.
I see all ferals have. And the neighbors cats, obviously males they have tummies too..I guess the ones in the colony could be for any reason..Blacky has grown fat from his cold porch days, good for him tho..in contrast Nerina who's nursing has lost weight..y'know how it goes, worries never cease..


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

Hmm, I don't know :? I always just think to myseld..._okay, an un-spayed female with males around...gotta be pregnant_ :roll: 

Take Care!
Abhay


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

So do I, but seeing the males doing the same thing 8O I don't think they "empathize", no? Anyways I'm trying to get them all altered, the ones I took in earlier at the vet will be neutered tomorrow and his sister on Fri. My husband is bringing rootbeer to celebrate :wink:


----------

